# Truma Ultrastore problem



## hazzatom

I wonder if somebody out there can help me with a problem with my Truma Ultrastore fitted in a 2003 Swift Suntor 630L?

The weather caught me out last weekend with an unexpected frost and I hadn't drained the water system down. Despite the fact that I had a basic greenhouse heater in the van, when I belatedly tried to drain the boiler, no water came out. Assuming some part of the system may have frozen, I waited until the day warmed up and then emptied the boiler as normal.

Suspecting some damage may have been caused, I re-filled the system yesterday and the boiler worked fine on gas, but wouldn't work on hook up. Just on electricity, when I switched on the Truma, there was an initial clicking noise to say the boiler had turned on, followed by a further click and a red light on the switch to say it wasn't working.

Can anyone shed any light on what might be causing the problem as I find it strange that it works OK on gas, bur not on hook up?


----------



## rayc

I saw this on a different forum regarding the same problem:

"We have a brand new Ace Supreme Twinstar. First outing the water heater worked fine on both gas and electric. Over Easter the gas side worked, but the electric didn't. I tried all the actions suggested in the manual, but it would not work. Then I was told that if I started it on gas & electric, then turn off the gas supply, imitating running out of gas, then the red warning light would come on. Then after turning everything off, and letting the whole system reset for about ten mins, all would be fine. OK I thought it sounds bizarre, but I'll, try it. IT WORKED".

Another response was:
"The Truma Ultra-store has a self setting reset, if the heater has been switched on wthout water on 240v, then it will trip, isolate from mains, leave 5-10 mins, fill with water and retry"


----------



## trevorf

Probably frozen and cracked the electric heating element. They sit inside the tank, rather like a large kettle. You also need to take the cover off and inspect the boiler tank. It could well be buckled as the water will have expanded when frozen.
Truma have an example at their training HQ, it looks like a bomb has gone off inside it 8O 

If you are lucky you may get away with just replacing the heating element. If not then a whole new tank will be required.



Trevor


----------



## drcotts

Just to clarify

If you have left water in with no heat the water will have drained out itself as the frost protection dump valve switch opens below about 4deg and drains the tank automatcally.

If you have refilled the tank did you reset the switch as if not there will still be no water in it. You obvioulsy need to reset the dump valve and turn the weater pump on to pump water through the tank.

if there is no water in the tank it will not let you heat anything up otherwise BOOM ! :lol: 

When you say it works OK on gas is this space heating (blown air) or actual water heating as you can use blown air without water in the tank.

Phill


----------



## trevorf

> If you have left water in with no heat the water will have drained out itself as the frost protection dump valve switch opens below about 4deg and drains the tank automatcally.


Sorry Phill but not correct. On many British built vans there is no automatic valve fitted. It is a manually operated lever near the boiler.

Trevor


----------



## teal

hazzatom said:


> I wonder if somebody out there can help me with a problem with my Truma Ultrastore fitted in a 2003 Swift Suntor 630L?
> 
> The weather caught me out last weekend with an unexpected frost and I hadn't drained the water system down. Despite the fact that I had a basic greenhouse heater in the van, when I belatedly tried to drain the boiler, no water came out. Assuming some part of the system may have frozen, I waited until the day warmed up and then emptied the boiler as normal.
> 
> Suspecting some damage may have been caused, I re-filled the system yesterday and the boiler worked fine on gas, but wouldn't work on hook up. Just on electricity, when I switched on the Truma, there was an initial clicking noise to say the boiler had turned on, followed by a further click and a red light on the switch to say it wasn't working.
> 
> Can anyone shed any light on what might be causing the problem as I find it strange that it works OK on gas, bur not on hook up?


I take it that you did take the outside cover off first?.


----------



## trevorf

> I take it that you did take the outside cover off first?.


That would be the cover for the gas flue, would not effect electric operation at all.

Trevor


----------



## hazzatom

trevorf said:


> I take it that you did take the outside cover off first?.
> 
> 
> 
> That would be the cover for the gas flue, would not effect electric operation at all.
> 
> Trevor
Click to expand...

Thanks for all the replies - Trevor is right, that it is the model with the manual dump valve and heating the water only. I will try the re-setting method quoted earlier, but as it is an older model than the one quoted, I don't hold out much hope. I think I may have to consider the heating element route - how easy is this to replace?


----------



## geordie01

I re-filled the system yesterday and the boiler worked fine on gas, but wouldn't work on hook up. Just on electricity, ????


----------



## trevorf

The tricky bit is usually getting access to the boiler. The installation varies and is different in every manufacturer and every model, depending on layout. Some are a real pain to get at 8O 
Good luck  




Trevor


----------



## Rosbotham

Whereabouts in the country are you? Here (Lancashire) last night was the coldest so far and that barely got down to zero...which wouldn't have been cold enough (inside the van) to start freezing water. Has it been more extreme around your neck of the woods?


----------



## drcotts

geordie01 said:


> I re-filled the system yesterday and the boiler worked fine on gas, but wouldn't work on hook up. Just on electricity, ????


Please explain "wont work on hook up but does on electricity?

Phill


----------

